# best way to mount an oil cooler?



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

okay, is there a "best way" to mount an oil cooler? regarding position of the inlet/oulet, and which one should be the "feed" and return? currently mine is mounted top to bottom (vertically) instead of horizontally and i dont know if it matters about which one is the inlet/outlet, but if it does i'd like to know now as im upgrading the crappy unit that came with the car ('rado) to a setrab 16 row in a few weeks and i'd like to mount it properly (if indeed there is a proper way). for information purposes its being mounted in front of the condenser behind the grille, not the bumper. wouldnt be much sense in that. i also wonder if it would be even better to mount it in the general location of the radiator fan (as far as the area on the front of the condenser, im not talking about putting it on the back of the radiator by the fan)


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: best way to mount an oil cooler? (nextproject)*

I have mine mounted up front behind the grill. Oil lines point down, and the cooler is above the thermostat flange. Get the engine hot before doing an oil change and it helps drain the oil in the cooler that would otherwise be stuck.
If yours is mounted vertically, i would make the lower port the outlet, for drainage purposes.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: best way to mount an oil cooler? (VWn00b)*

In my Mk4 VR (I get 7L) I have it behind the front driver side bumper in a good air flow area. In my '98 VR (I get 8.5L







) I got rid of the A/C so I put it in front of the coolant radiator in front of the fan. I would like to put a T fitting in to drain the oil cooler when doing changes because unless you mount it high (which probably wouldn't be in good air flow) almost no oil will drain from the cooler when doing changes.
Unless you are racing, the benefit of having the extra oil capacity is the most important thing, regardless if it gets air to it or not.


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

understood, i like the "t-fitting" ideal, i'll take that into consideration when i mount the new cooler. i believe the general consensus is that there really isnt a WRONG way to mount one, so i'll mount it behind the drivers side of the grille in front of the a/c condenser in the general area that the cooling fan on the opposite side.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (nextproject)*









Let me know what you come up with for the T fitting..........I've looked at some plumbing hardware but i'm not sure if it would seal well at the draining point of the T.


----------

